# clown loaches



## love2fish (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi, I have 2 clown loaches abour 2'' in length, I have a 30gal tank, can I put 2 more clown loaches in or would it be too much?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The 2 that you have is already to much, they need at least a 6 foot tank. They grow to 12 inches. I would return them and get some of the smaller loaches for that size of tank.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

It really depends. I have 2 in my 25G and they are fine (they will get to big for it but for now they are good) You might be able to add 1 more but no more than that. Also make sure they are juvi, baby almost, they can/will grow fast but most are slower growing than other fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would return them. As they are they may not be too big of a deal, but when they start growing then what? Easiser to deal with now than when they have gotten too big.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I personally don't keep them but read a lot about them, They will reach 5 to 6 inches in the first 2 to 3 years and then slow down drastically. I am never one to recommend going with what everyone says but unless you are going to upgrade your tank in the next 2 years they might not be the right fish.
just my opinion


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool fish though....very fun to watch.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I've got 5 in a 220 tank, and they grew 3 inches in just a few months. The problem with keeping them till they get to big is that you may find that the fish is being stunted and won't grow very much and you would never know when its time to rehome them till they die on you. 
But I guess my 30 years of fish keeping and breeding don't carry much weight with a few people.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

lol susankat we all love you. Now susan is right unless you are going to aggressively upgrade tanks (new home within 1-2 months) I wouldn't keep them


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

my comment was based on the loaches dot com forum not on what anyone on here said, im sure that there is a chance they are all wrong. comments have nothing to do with how long anyone has kept fish or bred them, i thought we were all here to share and exchange ideas.


----------

